# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene vragen over zorginstellingen >  Gevolgen van een narcose

## Detlef Kroeze

Kan iemand mij vertellen hoe lang iemand last kan hebben van de gevolgen van een volledige narcose. Mijn partner is 5 dagen geleden geopereerd en heeft nog steeds last van misselijkheid, duizeligheid.
Zodra ze wat eet is het helemaal mis.

----------


## Tanya

Hoi, ook ik zou graag willen weten wat de gevolgen zijn na narcose.
Ben vorig jaar en dit jaar onder narcose geweest ivm een borstvergroting.
Heb van beide keren veel hinder ondervonden.
De eerste dagen misselijk, daarna ontzettend vermoeid en lang een "down" gevoel hebben zijn enkele voorbeelden.
Kan iemand mij vertellen of het iets met elkaar te maken zou kunnen hebben en/of heeft er iemand tips zodat ik me beter zou kunnen voelen. Mijn laatste ingreep is 6 dec. 2004 geweest en heb dus nog steeds last van een aantal klachten,

Bedankt.

----------


## Gast: Aart

Mijn schoonzusje is ook onder narcose geweest al een paar keer en bij haar duurde het soms een maand of twee voordat alle verschijnselen wegwaren. Dus dat je er nog last van heb kan dus kloppen. Het zal voor vele verschillend zijn afhankelijk van je gezondheid denk ik.
Ik weet wel hoe je de na de narcose de naween kan voorkomen.

Aart

----------


## Guest

Hallo Aart, ik las je reactie en zou graag willen weten wat voor tips je had. Ben altijd erg misselijk net na en krijg daar medicijnen voor maar die helpen niet. Ben niet van plan nog een een borstoperatie te ondergaan daar ik al 2 x ben geweest. Heb niet het gewenste resultaat maar daar zal ik mee moeten leven..maar weet nooit wat er in de toekomst gebeuren zal dus alle tips zijn welkom.

----------


## Gast: Miranda

Ik ben op 1 feb 2005 geopereerd, ik sinds dien last van kortom mezelf, ik ben moe, down, vergeet dingen,paniek aanvallen, problemen met mijn geheugen en het ergste is dat ik me niet meer kan concentreren.
Kan iemand raad geven of uitleggen vanwaar het zou kunnen komen.
Groetjes Miranda

----------


## madelon

Een borstvergroting kun je heel goed onder plaatselijke verdoving laten doen. Je krijgt dan een licht roesje dmv infuus.

Je kunt hier even misselijk van zijn. Mijn moeder is allergisch voor volledige narcose. Een volledige narcose blijft een jaar in je lichaam. Je kunt hier dus een jaar lang de gevolgen van beleven.

----------


## stampy

Een kleine week geleden ben ik geopereerd, een relatief kleine operatie, het tussenschot in mijn neus is recht gezet. Dat gebeurde onder algehele narcose. Sindsdien slaap ik waar ik zit, lezen gaat haast niet, na 5 minuten vallen mijn ogen dicht. Buiten dat heb ik ook last van koude handen en voeten. 's Nachts kan ijk niet eens warm worden.
Weet iemand of dit ook een gevolg van narcose is en of het er iets mee te maken heeft.

----------


## Michelleke

Geen idee van hoor maar ik heb ook meer keren een volledige narcose gehad en als ik dan wakker wordt dan heb ik altijd gewoon zin in een kopje koffie en nergens last van.
Maar waarom ik dan geen last heb weet ik niet.

Michelle

----------


## crestfallensoul

Hoi, ook ik heb zo'n algehele narcose gehad voor een diepe dottermethode.
Maar net Michelle, helemaal geen last gehad hoor, toen ik bijkwam veel trek in een peukje en natuurlijk koffie...

Grz. Peter.

----------


## Michelleke

Een diepe dottermethode.
Wat moet ik me daar bij voorstellen Peter?
Ik dacht dat dotteren altijd hetzelfde was en moet je daarvoor onder volledige narcose dan?

Michelle

----------


## crestfallensoul

Nou, dat hoeft niet altijd hoor, meestal is een klein sneetje voldoende (tegenwoordig toch zeker).
Maar bij mij konden ze de een of andere draai niet maken dus toen moesten ze meer ruimte maken en werd de snede ong 10cm en dat op een slagader in mn lies.
Duurt langer en is blijkbaar met meer risico, dus algehele narcose.

Ps. Als je nóg meer wilt weten dan stuur je maar een Pm dan kletsen we wel verder hihi

Grz, Peter.

----------


## r3sa

In februari ben ik geopereerd. Beter gezegd 3x. In maart weer een keer! Sinds de laatste operatie kan ik niet meer eten! Ik heb totaal geen honger, geen trek, en kan niets bedenken wat ik lust! Daarbij ben ik bijna constant misselijk. Nu krijg ik 's nachts sonde voeding. Heeft iemand wel eens gehoord, dat dit het gevolg kan zijn van een narcose? Het duurt nu bijna 7 weken!
Gr. r3sa

----------


## Katja

elk mens ervaart een narcose op z'n eigen manier,,
onderschat een narcose niet! Het is echt wel iets 'groots'!!! Vooral ouderen nadat ze onder een narcose zijn geweest krijgen ze soms zelfs last van een persoonlijkheidsswitch.. dit heb ik echt serieus meegemaakt. 
Neem dit serieus.. ik heb zelf ook een paar maanden last van narcose.. bij mij is het meer slapeloosheid.. vergeetachtigheid, misselijkheid, duizeligheid..

zoals eerder al stond vermeld: narcose blijft echt een jaar in je lichaam zitten.. dus gun jezelf ff wat tijd.. neem anders contact op met je huisarts..

----------


## annetje1

ik ben geopereerd 29 juli , we zijn nu een maand verder en ik ben nog steeds misselijk en braakachtig. In de wagen kan ik nauwelijks zitten, ik weet het ook niet hoe lang dit nog zal duren, bij mij is t dus al vier weken na mijn narcose en t verbetert er nog niet op.

----------


## Psycholoog

Is er ook een site bekend waar die gevolgen van narcoses op genoemd worden?? Ik wil graag weten waarom mensen zich daardoor down gaan voelen, of zelfs een persoonlijkheidsswitch meemaken. Maar ik kan op het internet niet 1,2 3 de juiste site vinden. Tips???

----------


## Jokerman

Ik ben in februari 2014 geopereerd of eigenlijk niersteen weggehaald met lasertechniek. Onder volledige narcose geweest. Sinds die tijd heb ik steeds last van koude voeten. Is dit normaal? Kan ik er iets tegen doen? Ook wat psychische problemen gehad maar die zijn weg.

----------

